
Any must do courses in the field of Digital Marketing for newbies? - yashvanth
I recently graduated and want to take digital marketing as my profession. Any must-do courses that will help me in my career? Please advise!
======
firatcan
Hey there, we have a platform called Jooseph which is basically playlists for
learning. You can create and follow collection of links from different
resources to learn a subject. If you're interested in we can create a digital
marketing module for you, so before paying anything you can discover free
resources through the web for learning. Let me now if you're interested in,
you can also reach me out at firat@jooseph.com

------
vinrob92
If you'd like to learn how to productize your digital marketing services (or
any other digital services), I recently wrote a free book:
[http://www.productizebook.co](http://www.productizebook.co) \-- Launching a
course soon as well :)

